# Riding in a Skirt.



## poundinghooves (Aug 5, 2010)

I wasn't sure where to put this, so I just stuck it in here. I'm about to buy my first pony (Other than my two minis, he's the first one I'm going to truly own that I can actually ride.) and I am very excited. In the past, I have always refrained from posting pictures of myself riding horses because I ride in a skirt...... I know it's different and questions are natural so I'm just telling everyone right now that it is for religious reasons that way every time I post a pic the topic hopefully won't turn to religion/my skirt? I've always ridden in a skirt with leggings and my boots and I am used to it. When I get this pony, I am definitely going to want to post pictures of the cutie so I'm just telling everyone now what the deal is with the skirt, :lol:. Also, if anyone has ever ridden in a skirt (For mounted shooting or whatever.) I'd be happy to hear about where you got your skirt (Sometimes I have trouble finding denim skirts to ride in.), how much it was, etc (Pics are great too). 

Thanks for reading this (I tried to keep it short :lol~ poundinghooves


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Personally I would not go with western saddle (with horn) if you ride in a skirt (because it may be too dangerous). But I can imagine riding in one in english saddle. I'm not fan of skirt in general :wink: so never rode like that, but I'd be curious to see some pics!


----------



## Cherie (Dec 16, 2010)

I know a number of women that ride in big full skirts or ride in tighter skirts with leggings underneath and all ride western. I don't have a problem with it. It does require a horse (or pony) be used to waving cloth and not be spooked by it. 

We'd love to see pictures of you riding.

Cherie


----------



## Saranda (Apr 14, 2011)

I've tried riding in a skirt - used a really long and wide one, and my riding breeches underneath, with an English saddle. My horse is used to cloth waving around his body, so he was cool with that, and I found it rather comfortable and warm in the colder months.  But I used it mostly just for a couple of photo shoots, as I like dressing light in everyday situations - the less layers, the better I feel.

Interested to see some pictures of you riding in a skirt!


----------



## AnalisaParalyzer (Apr 25, 2012)

i wanna see!!!!


----------



## EmsTNWalkers (Mar 10, 2013)

Hmmm, I would be interested in seeing how this is done also. I would think the skirt would ride up and bunch and create and annoying bulge and also increase the chance of an embarrassing moment if it gets blown in the wind! Better keep it at a walk in that case lol! But really I could see it working out fine if it were a very flowy type so that it wouldn't get wadded up.

I can tell you one thing, you will definitely look more fabulous than most of us out on the trail


----------



## walkinthewalk (Jul 23, 2008)

I have a split riding skirt hanging in the closet that I bought years ago, for a parade costume, and nobody could tell it was a split skirt until I got up on the horse

It was really comfortable and easy to get in and out of

Split Riding Skirt, Riding Attire in Woman's Western Wear by Cattle Kate


----------



## DancingArabian (Jul 15, 2011)

^^^^
That!
Pics please!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SouthernTrails (Dec 19, 2008)

.

I guess some of ya'll have never seen a Western Movie in the 1800's :shock:

Riding in skirts was very popular :wink:

Embarrassing moments? I would guess everyone has something on under the dress :lol:

I see no problems poundinghooves


PS, they make Western Endurance Saddles without the horn if anyone foresees a horn as a problem


.


----------



## walkinthewalk (Jul 23, 2008)

SouthernTrailsGA said:


> .
> 
> I guess some of ya'll have never seen a Western Movie in the 1800's :shock:
> 
> ...


Westerns is where I got the idea for the split riding skirt. Barbara Stanwyck always wore one in The Big Valley


----------



## Roadyy (Feb 9, 2013)

SouthernTrailsGA said:


> .
> 
> I guess some of ya'll have never seen a Western Movie in the 1800's :shock:
> 
> ...


I was just thinking this very thing. All you younguns need to go watch a few Roy Rogers, Lone Ranger, The Virginian and see what the ladies wore in seat. lol


----------



## NBEventer (Sep 15, 2012)

No need to feel like you owe anyone an explanation! Lots of women ride in skirts  I would love to see pictures! I have a friend whos religion requires her to wear a skirt and she rides in it no problem. She has actually done barrel racing and jumpers. She now just pleasure rides. 

Congrats on the new horse!


----------



## WhiskeyCowGirl (Oct 11, 2012)

Ditto what NBEventer said!!

Congrats on your new pony!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## faye (Oct 13, 2010)

In a councours class in the UK riding in a dress is perfectly normal.
You get lovely turnouts like this:









That sai I dont think I'd want to ride in a denim skirt


----------



## DancingArabian (Jul 15, 2011)

I do have a question actually.
How do you prevent a wardrobe malfunction on a windy day? Are the skirts weighted by their size?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Roadyy (Feb 9, 2013)

I've never had an issue with a malfunction while wearing a kilt on a horse... Other than the nice breeze.


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

^___ that made me giggle.

I've never ridden in a skirt before because I happen to be a _total _clutz and I often ride very green, very fresh horses for other people. I have enough trouble with my shirts and stuff. I tore one of my favorite shirts from armpit to my belly button once when I was dismounting one of our three year old geldings and he got startled (totally my fault) by me flipping the reins forwards out of the way AT A RIDING DEMONSTRATION.  Most embarressing thing I've ever done on horseback! So me in a skirt? I'm thinking thats a recipe for disaster.

I have to say though, I love how elegant it looks and if I rode a sane horse (my current mount is a very hot, rather dumb 8 year old xD) I would ride in one sometimes just for the cool factor. I think its awesome that you aren't going to let your skirt keep you from riding OP, and I definitely don't think you should be embarressed by it. Riding in a skirt it totally fine. Riding in the nude where the public eye can see you *coughcoughneighborgag* however, is another story!


----------



## Roadyy (Feb 9, 2013)

You know what real mean where under a kilt right?








If there are under wear under there then its a dress.


----------



## Shropshirerosie (Jan 24, 2012)

I've done it sidesaddle. All respect to you for managing it astride. And I will try my absolute best to restrict my comments to your horse, and not your wardrobe.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

SouthernTrailsGA said:


> .Embarrassing moments? I would guess everyone has something on under the dress :lol:
> .


Bwa-ha-ha-ha-ha.... I guess embarrassing moments happen when you wear something else too.

But wouldn't be too easy to hang on horn if it's too wide? That would be my primary concern (the "look" is something I wouldn't even care about really).


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

Roadyy said:


> You know what real mean where under a kilt right?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Do we get pictures?? ;-)


----------



## Wild Heart (Oct 4, 2010)

Does anyone else think a denim skirt would be the most uncomfortable fabric? I feel it wouldn't "give" and your legs might feel a bit constrained.


----------



## Roadyy (Feb 9, 2013)

WSArabians said:


> Do we get pictures?? ;-)


I'd be tarred and feathered then run out of town for posting such disgusting sites...lol


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

Roadyy said:


> I'd be tarred and feathered then run out of town for posting such disgusting sites...lol


HAHA! 
Well,.I was expecting you to pose for the pictures! :lol:


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

There is a family here who is very religious as well who have horses. They ride in skirts as well, just with leggings on underneath. No problems. I ride with them often.


----------



## Roadyy (Feb 9, 2013)

Oh if I posed for the pic then people would be poised to poison me..


----------



## DancingArabian (Jul 15, 2011)

But what if a camera just happened to accidentally be pointing in your general direction while you rode?

You've got us all fascinated now about the skirt!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Saranda (Apr 14, 2011)

Here, just to add to the topic - this is my attempt to riding in a skirt.  Did walking, trotting and cantering with no problems at all, just had to keep away from rising trot to prevent bulking.


----------



## Roadyy (Feb 9, 2013)

I think you have me confused with the OP about a skirt.


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

Roadyy said:


> I think you have me confused with the OP about a skirt.


I wanna see you riding in a kilt!!


----------



## Roadyy (Feb 9, 2013)

I might be persuaded to get a pic if the right carrot was held out in front of me. hmmm

Anywho,,we are pushing someone else's thread off in the wrong direction and I apologize for that OP.


----------



## verona1016 (Jul 3, 2011)

I did huge, billowing skirt for a Halloween costume class last year. It looked a lot like the picture Faye posted (it was even purple!) I found the dress at a thrift store and split it up the front so it would fall evenly to both sides and drape nicely in the back.

I'm guessing you'd have to ride in something A-line for day-to-day riding. Not sure how a pencil skirt would work in the saddle :lol:


----------



## Lockwood (Nov 8, 2011)

Personally, I rather like the idea of riding in a long billowing skirt even though I've never done it.... but I would try it.
And yep, I agree with the others who have mention all the women we've seen on tv riding in skirts, long capes, or gowns.


----------



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

Yes, ala Mary on Downton Abbey!!!! I would LOVE to ride in a shirt...er, I mean skirt, sorry!

Please show us some pics of your pony. I will get a skirt outfit together, and post pics of me and Tootsie, if you will......

Nancy


----------



## GallopingGuitarist (Jan 8, 2013)

I was raised wearing dresses/skirts. We did everything that you can do on a cattle farm with ankle length dresses. You know you have the knack down when you can climb through a three strand barbed wire fence and not get you skirt or hair caught once!  

I rode horses and broke colts while wearing dresses/skirts. Eventually my Dad started to let us girls wear culottes (split riding dress/skirt). We always made our own dresses, so as far as buying and costs go I can't help you. But I will say, it is possible to ride in a dress. I find it a lot easier to ride in pants, so since I moved out from home, that is what I do. 

Here are some pictures of my and my sisters...

The style of dress we liked best









Riding bareback in the same dress









I'm in front riding in a dress with a big and billowy skirt, my sister in the rear with a narrower dress










Riding in an Australian saddle 









Now here a couple of the culottes we used 









Same pattern, my sister









A pair of culottes that I sewed









Same pattern different fabric 









We rode western mainly, some bareback and some aussie. Your worst problem is going to be the dress getting caught on the cantle (sp?) while swinging on and off. Oh, and when you get up into a canter or gallop you have to make sure that you keep tucking the front of the dress in and around you legs. 
We would wear leggings or longjohns under our dresses for comfort, modesty, and coolness.


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Meh, no big deal, I rode in a skirt, ok, a skort, sorta the same thing?:lol:


----------



## rookie (May 14, 2012)

I worked with a lovely amish couple and she wore dresses. She would often wear a pair of sweat pants underneath to prevent those awkward moments. There is also side saddle. Ride in whatever you want, its not my place to question what you wear when you ride.


----------



## HoovesNHeartbeats (Sep 1, 2013)

I was searching for skirt ideas for riding (as I too only wear skirts/dresses), and came across the question you asked on here about it. I was wondering if you came up with anything that was good for riding? I am wanting a full riding skirt (without being a split skirt) and too excessively full. I ride endurance/trail saddle without a horn. The horse doesn't seem to mind the flowing skirt most of the time. I just was hoping to find a full enough one for riding yet not as bulky as the one I made for out on the trail. I was thinking maybe an inverted pleat or maybe a chupa wrap type skirt might be some ideas. Any info you have to help is appreciated. Thank you so much.


----------



## boots (Jan 16, 2012)

Galloping Guitarist -- From your photos I was sure you live near one of my daughters, but you're a bit north of her. She doesn't do her ranch riding in skirts but many of her friends do.

I used to do my winter riding and chores in a wool skirt. Also had a denim one that was cut well and worked, but it wasn't as warm as the wool, of course.

I still often do chores in ankle length skirts. With leggings, I find them to be much warmer than my insulated coveralls.


----------



## SammysMom (Jul 20, 2013)

I love riding in a skirt and leggings! Not fit religious reasons, just because I have happened to be wearing a skirt some days when I couldn't stop home to change, and it's super comfy  If I hadn't seen your post I'd have assumed you were just another one who'll ride in anything!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Clava (Nov 9, 2010)

How about this skirt  (my friend's gorgeous wedding dress)


----------



## jimmy (Aug 26, 2009)

I think it would make more sense for all the woman to ride in mini skirts,a lot safer,less material to get caught up anywhere,a lot healthier,all the fresh air blowing on your legs,I know you might be saying this is a man what does he know?but I think it's a very sensible suggestion


----------



## faye (Oct 13, 2010)

Jimmy, riding in a miniskirt is nigh on impossible without it ending up at your waist (i.e absolutly indecent) and is actualy quite dangerous. Having had a bad case of gravel rash on my arm from falling I would not want it on my legs too!


----------



## jimmy (Aug 26, 2009)

faye said:


> Jimmy, riding in a miniskirt is nigh on impossible without it ending up at your waist (i.e absolutly indecent) and is actualy quite dangerous. Having had a bad case of gravel rash on my arm from falling I would not want it on my legs too!


never thought of it being indecent lol,but the roads are very soft around hull,you would hardly get gravel rash there lol


----------



## morganarab94 (May 16, 2013)

I mainly ride in a skirt for religious reasons also.


----------

